# Fruit flavorings for honey?



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

LorAnn Oils http://www.lorannoils.com/
is a supplier for folks who do the honey straws and other flavored honeys. 
I have never had problems with honey spoiling, flavored honey is one of my best sellers.
Phone number is 1 800-248-1302
Sheri


----------



## mikes (May 20, 2004)

sheri, do you heat your honey to get the flavor to blend with the honey


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi mikes
It is about 90 degrees taken out of the bottler so it is liquid enough to fold in the flavoring. I mix small batches so it is easy to blend it. The bottler has a large mixing paddle so I could probably use that if I wanted to do large batches but so far have just made it up fresh as I need it cuz it is raw and granulates sitting on the shelf. 
Sheri


----------



## Cam (Sep 27, 2005)

Sheri
With all the flavors to choose from what are some of your best sellers? Not sure what people would like myself. Also how strong do you mix it? I'd be afraid of totally overpowering the honey flavor.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Sorry I didn't see this message til now....
The best sellers in order of popularity have been Raspberry, Cinnamon, Strawberry, Orange, Lemon.
I am not sure how the Cinnamon fits in with other's experience but I push it as a specialty, to use on toast or oatmeal.
They ALL taste good. Put out a tester with plastic spoons and they will sell themselves.
There isn't so much a worry of overpowering the taste of the honey but more of getting enough of the flavoring in to be recognizable. 
I mix small batches by taste. Different honey has a stronger or milder taste so takes different amounts of different flavors, which in turn are stronger or milder and can be of varied strengths. Start with a small amount of flavor and keep testing til it tastes 'right'. You should be able to taste the strawberry, raspberry etc. Keep track of what you did so you have a better idea for next time. 
Sheri


----------

